# Otterbox Yampa Dry Bags on sale on Woot



## wdeutsch (Apr 27, 2020)

trialsize said:


> Get ‘em while they last.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thank you, but my budget does not!


----------



## heyben (Aug 14, 2016)

Was looking for a review, found this. Good for a laugh, and hey, it's a 4 chamber boat!


----------



## Chef Trubee (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks!! Needed a new dry bag


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

thanks for the tip

did not know about woot, now I am in


----------



## randomnut (Feb 11, 2021)

Well, there went 900 bucks. Thanks for tip, and I won't need bags for a while


----------



## Sparks1000 (Jul 5, 2018)

Are these bags decent?


----------



## randomnut (Feb 11, 2021)

Sparks1000 said:


> Are these bags decent?


Hope so. I picked up an Otterbox cooler around Christmas and it's very well made


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Snagged one


----------



## trialsize (May 11, 2018)

Saw that video too - hilarious. Wish they had showed what the inside(s) looked like after the run. That would probably sell more bags.

We've used waterproof duffels for years (different brand, straps on mine finally failing). It's SO nice not to have to shove your backpack/regular duffel into a giant dry bag. Not only is access easier but it makes those big dry bags smaller and lighter for huffing up to a high camp. Just got my Yampa and it's way bigger than I need but also seems bomber made, and the backpack straps are nice. Stoked to get it on the river! (but maybe keep it in the boat).


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Meh....

I ordered a couple of 35s for my kids. My wife and I use watersheds and definitely prefer the duffel style for ease of access and finding your stuff. These don't have a roll closure, but a zipper, just below where the roll closure would be. The opening is a lot smaller than a watershed. Better than a "tube" style dry bag, but not by much. The bigger ones may have a better opening to storage ratio. 
Definitely seems bomber, but heavy, with lots of doodads. The back pack straps might be nice for the littles to carry their own bags to tent/boat. I probably should have just bit the bullet and bought a couple more watersheds.


----------



## Chef Trubee (Feb 20, 2021)

I got my 105 this week and am pleased with the quality!!


----------



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Looking for feedback on these dry bags. My wife got one during this sale, she has used it on a few San Juan trips with no problem. I seem to have read on another thread where someone said the zipper failed. Wanting to get feedback before I commit to taking it on trips where it actually needs to be a dry bag. Thanks!


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

I bought two because of this post and the zippers broke quickly. One zipper pull split it half. The other zipper kept popping open. Not sure I trust them enough to want to fix. 

I didn’t abuse them and have never a problem with any other zippers.


----------



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I also bought two sizes when they were on clearance. I have only used them on one trip. They did fine. The zipper is the same TiZip that is on my SCUBA drysuit and what Kokatat now uses on their dry suits. I have been diving my suit for several years without issue. I also have a huge NRS dry duffel with a TiZip closure.

I had an issue recently with Otter and probably won’t be their customer in the future. I have one if their small dry cases. The latch failed. I contacted them for a replacement. They no longer make boxes, and they had no spare parts. Their lifetime warranty is only for as long as they make a product as far as I can tell. The dry duffels were already discontinued when they went up for sale at Woot.

If it were me, I would still contact Otter to see if they can provide a solution. I don’t think Woot would be much help.

Please let us know if you find satisfaction.


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Same experience with Otter customer service. Warranty does indeed apply only to products they still make. 

it’s possible the failing zippers were a coincidence. I haven’t had trouble with other TiZips. Related note: anyone know where to get TiZip sized pulls?


----------

